# Need help finding manual for 6 hp shredder



## oldpops (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi All! I am hoping someone can help me locate a manual for a Sears 6 hp bagger shredder model #242-27006. I have seen a few pictures online that look similar but they are not 6 hp motors. I know this particular unit is probably so old that they didn't show the manual online. It's a long story but due to unforeseen circumstances I really need to get this shredder/bagger to go. If anyone has a manual, or knows where I can download one, that would be great. It would also be great if anyone has any documentation on the 6 hp motor. Is it made by Tecumseh? I am new here and I really appreciate any and all help! Thank you in advance for your assistance!


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello oldpops, welcome to the tractor forum.

According to Sears Parts Direct, that chipper is pre-1970 (47+ years old). They no longer maintain records for it. From the looks of it, I think you might be better off buying a good used unit.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

What doesn't work? Just the engine or is there more to the story?

Yes, Sears seemed to use all Tecumseh engines in that era and that one looks like a Tecumseh. You can tell by the way the air housing uses three head bolts to hold the end on.


----------



## oldpops (Apr 2, 2017)

*the motor appears to be a Tecumseh V60-70257H*

Hi all, I have done some more research and I believe the motor used on my Sears shredder / bagger is a Tecumseh V60-70257H. Kind of new to this but I know that since this unit has been sitting for years I will need to clean out the old fuel tank and the carburetor, as well as change the oil and the spark plug. Sorry to be such a new-bee but I could sure use some help and advice. With my old eyes, I am unable to see how to remove the gas tank so I can clean it. I am thinking the carburetor should be near the gas tank and I know I will need to remove and clean it to. If anyone has worked on this type of motor, or knows about them, I would appreciate any and all help. Also, does anyone know what oil and spark plug would be best for this type of motor? Here is a link to a breakdown of the motor that I found: https://az417944.vo.msecnd.net/diag...60/v60-70257h/engine-parts-list-1/diagram.gif

Again, any and all help is appreciated!!!


----------



## oldpops (Apr 2, 2017)

*Please help! Found some more info but need a little help!*

Hi All, I have been trying to figure out the best way to work on this Craftsman shredder / bagger with the Tecumseh 6 HP motor. Through posting on this forum and spending a little time on the internet, it is apparently a Tecumseh L-Head engine, perhaps a model # Tecumseh V60-70257H. I managed to get the fuel tank off and got some pictures of what I believe is the carburetor, which I will try an add to this post. After doing some more research, it appears that the carburetor has some type of little diaphragm instead of the bowl/float type I was expecting. I am wondering if anyone knows if there is a way to update this type of carburetor to a newer type? Or, if not, is there a replacement (new/rebuilt) that could be had? If not choice 1 or 2, does anyone know of a rebuild kit for this carburetor? Any and all help is appreciated. Thaks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Use a carb from a 2 cycle toro snowblower,part number 632142A.

They were used on the S-200,and S-620 snow throwers.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

It looks like the engine Model-Spec# is on the tin by the upper left head bolt.
Is there a 143.xxxxxx number on the engine?


----------



## maxoverload (May 6, 2017)

I have one of these I'm currently in De. and its in N.C. - will look for the manual - at least here for the present - will look for an engine model - or place a call to there - I am fairly sure its a float version


----------



## oldpops (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you all for your help and keep it coming! From what i can tell, this Tecumseh uses a diaphragm type carburetor. I am wondering if it would be easier to replace it if one was available. if too expensive, then obviously a rebuild kit would be the next step. I also wonder if a different and/or newer carburetor could be substituted for the diaphragm carburetor currently on the motor?/ Anybody know? Anyway, until I know for sure exactly what model the engine is, and exactly what model the carburetor is, I am not sure I should get a rebuild kit. Again, thanks to all for your help and to "maxoverload" it would be great of you could get me a copy of the correct manual.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

".....Anyway, until I know for sure exactly what model the engine is...."

Well, I tried to help.


----------



## oldpops (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi All, and thanks for all the help. It is hard with my old eyes to see the numbers if they are there. However, if I know exactly where to look. On a Tecumseh engine from this type period (1980's?), does anyone know where they put all the engine numbers on the motor? Also, what spots on the diaphragm carburetor would they put the identifying model numbers? 

Again, thank you all!


----------



## oldpops (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh, before I forget. The number on the metal plate shows either: 143-2*8*6052, or 143-2*3*6082. I think the number is an "8", but it is not as engraved into the medal as the other numbers so it could be a "3". Does this number help to identify the carburetor?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

143.236052 = V60-70253H
143.236082 = V60-70257H

143.286052 = VM100-157018A
143.286082 = VM80-150098E


https://www.partstree.com/parts/tec...-4-cycle-vertical-engine/engine-parts-list-3/


----------



## oldpops (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi all, I am wondering about the metal cover i see over the diaphragm in many of the pictures on the internet. Does the diaphragm have to have the metal cover with the primer fitting?


----------

